
Google Forcing Your Hand, Stealing Your Thumbprint - madh
http://outspokenmedia.com/branding/google-profiles-steal-your-thumbprint/
======
joeuser
Interesting definition of thumbprint. Since when does thumbprint not refer to
the thumb's fingerprint? Misleading title.

------
knightinblue
_Bully_? _Intimidator_?

Great. Sarah Lacy's heir apparent for nonsensical exaggeration is here.

